# I'm back with my baby girl!!!



## jennycateyez (Oct 21, 2006)

please welcome alexa ariella

she was born 7lbs 4 0z

i was in labor for 19 hours. 13 hours w/o med ( omg the worst ever!) she was born on my due date which was oct, 14, at 7:41 pm. i love her to death and she's the best baby ever! i can't stop taking pics of her lol. brian is such a good father im just so happy. so heres some pics. oh and she has so much hair lol


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2006)

awwwwww shes gorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats Jen! I've been wondering about you, and whether you'd had her yet! She's absolutely adorable! Too precious!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2006)

She is sooooo freaking cute and you look great. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Your nephew looks so proud holding her.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

What a cutie! Congratulations Jen!! You're looking very good too, so happy and full of life


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats Jen! Alexa is sooooo adorable! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Congratulations! She's a real sweetie pie.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats!! I think its sooo funny that her clothes look so big on her!! *sigh* I remember when it was like that with Makayla...now, I pull them out and I can't believe she ever used to be that small!! *sob*

She's so beautiful...lots of hair...just perfect in every way. Congrats, again!!


----------



## Fluffybuffy (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats And Absolutely Adorable Ouch Ninteen Hours?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2006)

jen, congratulations! i am sooooooooo happy for you and brian. alexa ariella (gorgeous name) is BEAUTIFUL! takes after her mommy





we missed you!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 21, 2006)

Congratulations! She is beautiful. What a blessing!


----------



## mintesa (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW a girl! beautiful!!!! how time flies Jen, you made it



Sexy mama


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 21, 2006)

Awwww what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## ivette (Oct 21, 2006)

congrats





alexa's beautiful. i'm very happy for you


----------



## Lia (Oct 22, 2006)

What a cute baby girl! She reminds me of my pediatry class (i had one yesterday, and the professor was showing us the reflexes of newborns - it was so cute, she told us that the biggest issue of newborns is that they're not used to have space around them, so when you mantain them together - not loose around - they get more comfortable)


----------



## lynnda (Oct 22, 2006)

What a little beauty!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations Jenny!! I've been thinking about you too and hoping everything was okay!! She's gorgeous! I can't wait until I get to have one!! I'm so glad everything went well!


----------



## Anna (Oct 22, 2006)

i hate to say it but um.. I WANT ONE!


----------



## Eva121 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yay, congrats!

I love her name, she's so cute, you look gorgeous and the pic of your nephew and your baby is adorable!


----------



## blackmettalic (Oct 22, 2006)

Alexa is an absolute doll and you are glowing! Congrats, thank you for sharing this beautiful news!


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats! Alexa looks so adorable and she's got beautiful hair. You look gorgeous too...I love how you're glowing!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 22, 2006)

Aww how cute. Both of you look Beautiful. Congragulations = ). Yall look so cute. I can't wait to be a mommy.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 22, 2006)

awwwwwww *cuddles,cuddles,cuddles* too cute!!!

all the best for health and happiness!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 22, 2006)

Awwww, she is sooo beautiful, Jennifer!! Congratulations to you and Brian! I love her name and you look so glowing and gorgeous! I bet Armani is way proud of his new, lil cousin. That pic of them is so sweet!


----------



## LilDee (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations!! she is so adorable!! and you are totally glowing!!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 22, 2006)

congrats to you!!! both you are your daughter are beautiful!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 22, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...she is absolutely adorable jenny! congratulations!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats!! I think its sooo funny that her clothes look so big on her!! *sigh* I remember when it was like that with Makayla...now, I pull them out and I can't believe she ever used to be that small!! *sob*
She's so beautiful...lots of hair...just perfect in every way. Congrats, again!!

lol yeah i onlyhave 1 outfit that fits her... everything is big lol but shes growing fast u know how that is so pretty soon everything will fit her. thanx sweetie. ur next!!!!

thank you everybody!!!!! im just enjoying it right now, not getting sleep at all but it's all worth it!!!!!!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 22, 2006)

She's gorgeous, Jenny! I was wondering if you'd had her yet. It's funny, I know so many people that have their birthday on Oct. 14th. LOL

Congratulations!


----------



## semantje (Oct 22, 2006)

she's so cute! congrats girl! and you picked a very pretty name!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 22, 2006)

you both look adorable! she is gorgeous.


----------



## echanting (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations!

God bless her she is so beautiful.


----------



## michko970 (Oct 22, 2006)

Awww she is absoluetly beautiful!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 22, 2006)

Awwww she's just precious!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol yeah i onlyhave 1 outfit that fits her... everything is big lol but shes growing fast u know how that is so pretty soon everything will fit her. thanx sweetie. ur next!!!!
thank you everybody!!!!! im just enjoying it right now, not getting sleep at all but it's all worth it!!!!!!

You can sleep after she turns 18


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can sleep after she turns 18



LOL
so how do you like being a mother? do you get nervous? i have a feeling when i have my first, i'm gonna cry as much as the baby because i'll be so scared LOL this might sound weird, but do you love brian a whole lot more after seeing what a great father he is?


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 23, 2006)

congrats shes beautiful like her momma, enjoy being a mommy


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 23, 2006)

yay!! baby pics!!!! congratulations!!! she's delicious!!! and you look awesome!!!


----------



## Maja (Oct 23, 2006)

Congrats Jen! She's just gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG I am so happy for you Jenny!!! Congrat, she is so precious!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 23, 2006)

Congrats - she is soooooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can sleep after she turns 18




marisol u always say things to make me feel better thanx LMAO!!!

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL
so how do you like being a mother? do you get nervous? i have a feeling when i have my first, i'm gonna cry as much as the baby because i'll be so scared LOL this might sound weird, but do you love brian a whole lot more after seeing what a great father he is?

yes sometimes i am nervous. i already been to the emergency room because one night she wouldnt stop crying and i got scared cause she kept spitting up. i was just nervous but everything turned out fine as of brian i dont think of him to much.. i dont have time to lmao!!!!!! im always tired but he tries to help me with the nights but poor thing sometimes makes it worse lol.


----------



## Andi (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG she is adorable!!! I love the pic with her wearing the pink outfit with the hoodie, she looks so tiny. Ahhhh IÂ´m in love with the name too. Alexa Ariella, what a great choice!!!! (especially since my name on here used to be Arielle for a long time LOL)


----------



## tann (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm so happy for u. one day i'll have another. good luck.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 24, 2006)

Congradulations!!!!!!
She's adorable!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:
yes sometimes i am nervous. i already been to the emergency room because one night she wouldnt stop crying and i got scared cause she kept spitting up. i was just nervous but everything turned out fine i'm glad everything turned out fine! i'd probably do the same LOL

Quote:
as of brian i dont think of him to much.. i dont have time to lmao!!!!!! im always tired but he tries to help me with the nights but poor thing sometimes makes it worse lol. lmao! how cute


----------



## Zoey (Oct 24, 2006)

Awww congrats Jenny! She is really adorable! And you look amazing too!


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 25, 2006)

Congratulations...I hadn't been on all that often..She is absolutely beautiful. Bless you and your family


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 25, 2006)

OMG she is sooo cute



you have such a beautiful baby


----------



## Cool Kitten (Oct 26, 2006)

i'm a little late, but congrats! She's a cutie!!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 27, 2006)

She's gorgeous congrats! Enjoy it!!!!!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 27, 2006)

Awwww congrats!!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 27, 2006)

what a cute baby

congrats


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2006)

awwwww Jenny!! she is sooooo cute!! Congratulations Mama! I am sooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## redrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

AWWWW! She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 27, 2006)

oh my gosh she is so beautiful! what a beautiful baby. congrats!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 27, 2006)

She is precious!! Congratulations Jen!! You both look beautiful!!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 27, 2006)

She's adorable, soooooo edible! Congrats!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 30, 2006)

Awww Jen She's beautiful!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif please welcome alexa ariella she was born 7lbs 4 0z

i was in labor for 19 hours. 13 hours w/o med ( omg the worst ever!) she was born on my due date which was oct, 14, at 7:41 pm. i love her to death and she's the best baby ever! i can't stop taking pics of her lol. brian is such a good father im just so happy. so heres some pics. oh and she has so much hair lol

This is beyond late, but she is absolutely beautiful! I am so proud of you hunnie, and am so excited! CONGRATS!!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Oct 31, 2006)

You and your lil one are adorable...Congratulations!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 31, 2006)

You both look beautiful! Is this your first child???


----------



## katrosier (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats! she's a cutie


----------



## canelita (Nov 2, 2006)

That baby is just too cute! OMG how cute is that! Congrats and wish you all the happiness and health for the lil one.

Love the name too.


----------



## pieced (Nov 2, 2006)

That is just wonderful news, I'm so happy for you, and you are glowing very much. COngratulations for the bundle of joy...


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG, Jennifer!! She's ADORABLE!! Congrats to you and your family =]


----------



## NYShopgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

wow...congrats for having a healthy and beautiful baby..


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You both look beautiful! Is this your first child??? yep my first!!!!
thanx everybody!


----------



## Nox (Nov 3, 2006)

Jenny she is so perfectly beautiful and serene! Congratulations and what a blessing! You've chosen an excellent name too. Thanks for sharing all those pics, I just LOVE baby photos...so precious!


----------



## monniej (Nov 5, 2006)

oh my goodness jenny! she's beautiful and born on my birthday! how cool! congrats to mom, dad and new baby!


----------



## beechezz (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations! My best friend had her baby boy yesterday and he came in at a whopping 9lbs. 10 oz. He is one big boy!


----------



## Nessicle (Nov 10, 2006)

OMG Jen she's beautiful! Her colouring is amazing and her hair is so gorgeous! Well done on the labour too, you're so brave!


----------



## breathless (Nov 15, 2006)

omg jenny! she is incredible!!


----------



## charish (Nov 18, 2006)

aww,jenny, she's adorable. congratulations mama!


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 22, 2006)

Congratulations Jeniffer, she's soo adorable.

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations! Does she have your eyes?



I remember when you first told us you were pregnant, time really went fast! You look so happy in the picture where you are holding her. I never thought id say this but, I want one, lol.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 6, 2006)

She's so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## LVA (Dec 6, 2006)

I missed this thread somehow.

She is a cutie, congrats !


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations! Does she have your eyes?



I remember when you first told us you were pregnant, time really went fast! You look so happy in the picture where you are holding her. I never thought id say this but, I want one, lol. she has like dark grey eyes but i think they are going to turn brown because they change in a couple of months. my nephew has my eyes so i think he stole the genes lol.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

^ I had grey eyes when I was born and they turned into Hazel. I think usually if you are going to have brown eyes, you're born with them. She's probably going to have some form of Hazel eyes. Oh, the suspense!! I can't wait to see what color they end up being (I think it can take up to 6 months or so).


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 6, 2006)

how exciting! lol. kids are like a neverending surprise!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 8, 2006)

Well since I've been notoriously absent from the boards, this is the first chance I've had to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you girl!!

And wow!! Look how gorgeous you are right after delivery!!!! I looked like hell for DAYS! Ha!!

Congrats again beautiful!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ I had grey eyes when I was born and they turned into Hazel. I think usually if you are going to have brown eyes, you're born with them. She's probably going to have some form of Hazel eyes. Oh, the suspense!! I can't wait to see what color they end up being (I think it can take up to 6 months or so). 
wow 6 months? that'a a long time lol oh well i just have to wait.

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well since I've been notoriously absent from the boards, this is the first chance I've had to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you girl!!
And wow!! Look how gorgeous you are right after delivery!!!! I looked like hell for DAYS! Ha!!

Congrats again beautiful!!

lol thanx! but i think i looked like hell and still do so dont feel bad lol

congrats to u again!


----------

